
Facebook Plans to Put Ads in Messenger - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/18/facebook-messenger-ads/
======
vonklaus
This is perfect. I love receiving notifications because it makes me feel
connected, even if it turns out to be an advert and not one of my friends it
will be a nice distraction. Then, Ill be able to browse all of the cool
neccessary gadgets I see on buzzfeed.

If you aren't like me, you are in a tough spot. There are virtually 0
messaging or communication tools for mobile. Sure, being interrupted by ads
could fet annoying, but what other options do you have. Phones havent
progressed to the point where they include a short messaging service by
default, especially a low bandwith universal one.

There is really limited action in the space as well. It will be hard for
companies to compete with the level of trust and security that is hallmark of
facebook.

I heard apple was going to roll out iVoice, where you can speak directly to
someone using your mobile device, and it is rumored messaging and video could
be bundled in.

Surprisingly, google, snapchat, yikyak, sms, twitter, kik, telegram, wechat,
textie, skype, hangouts, AOL, Signal, zendo, wire, chatSecure,yahoo messenger,
slack and hip hat have failed to launch anything in the space.

With no alternatives, Ill be embracing the facebook ecosystem as it links me
directly to my computer, documents, music and search(as well as all my
hardware) which they make, if not for this lockin and lack of options, i would
probably br upset

~~~
vonklaus
edit: I spoke to my inside guy at Apple. iVoice and the internal messaging
system (called eMessage, or iMessage?) requires the user remember a 10-11
digit code for each person they want to contact, so no real help there.

------
ionised
Of course they do.

I'll once again recommend anyone wanting to use Facebook on their phone to use
Tinfoil available on the F-Droid repository.

It's an open source wrapper app for the Facebook website and allows greater
control over permissions than the official apps do.

------
bonniemuffin
Do companies really want to pay for the ability to annoy users with unwanted
messages in Messenger? As a user, if I know that companies I've messaged can
pay to show me ads, I'll try really hard to avoid ever messaging a company.

~~~
ry_ry
I guess they will start using promo fb messages to bait opt-in.

"Reply with the code PROMO10 for an exclusive 10% discount" and all that sort
of nonsense.

------
emp_zealoth
I really hope i'll be able to permablock a company that sent me a message just
like i can do with a user (explicitly AFTER they send shit) Honestly, just how
braindead do you have to be to think this is a good idea?

~~~
MatthewWilkes
I think this is likely to be the case, Facebook do have this as an option on
their other adverts.

I just finished running an advertising campaign on facebook and was surprised
by how the clickthrough rates varied by platform. Mobile CTR was about 15x
higher than Desktop, so I'm not surprised they're trying to offer more
options.

------
jedicoffee
Just going to leave this here for Zuck
[http://krl.io/3e3ff](http://krl.io/3e3ff)

------
mbritton72
I will gleefully delete messenger as soon as I see an ad appear.

------
rahimzayid
Massive mistake! This makes me delete my FB Messenger.

